# Is my dog weird or is it me?



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm seriously wondering... You always hear about how dogs love routine and all that. And we try to keep things the same for Kipper for the most part. On weekends it's a little different as we don't go to work, but M-F, things are always the same. Usually, things go according to plan but it seems like every month or so, Kipper will get in a "mood". Mood lately: he's not peeing first thing in the AM when my husband takes him out in the yard. Just flat out refuses. Also, when he takes him for his last pee before bed. BUT, he will pee at night in the yard if I go out there and ask him to do it! I don't do this in the AM b/c I'm still sleeping 

So that's been going on all week and now this morning, he refused to poop. In the mornings before I leave to work I take him on a short 5-10 walk, he will sometimes poop then and if he doesn't, I put him back in the yard when we get back while I prepare his Kong toy and he will poop then. Today, he would not do it. He's done this before. 

I know there's no way to know what's going on in his mind. I just feel torn between trying to make him go and just letting him hold it if that's what he wants. But I mean, what kind of weirdo just holds his pee and poop???? If he NEVER used the backyard I'd understand, but he does! I don't get why he will get into this cycles! Or is this all dogs and I just don't know because this is my first one?:frusty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

People can't always produce pee, and cERTAINLY not poop, "on demand". Dogs are the same way. If he doesn't have to go then, he doesn't have to go. I hope that he doesn't need to "hold it" all day... even if he DID go first thing, that's not good for an animal. If you have someone who comes in to walk him mid-day, then he can certainly wait until then. If he really is home alone all day, I'd really consider training him to use an indoor potty system, so he has that as an option during the day. It would be MUCH more healthy for him!


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes, I tell myself this. But then I think of the situation like last night, when my poor husband was out there for 20 minutes and Kipper wouldn't go! If I hadn't come out there, and my husband took him back inside, he would have held it. Isn't that insane??? So I know a lot of times there is pee or poo that needs to be eliminated and he just won't do it.

He's always let out during lunch on the weekdays while we're out; either I, my husband or the pet sitter goes to let him out to pee. He never poops then.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

As long as he's got someone to let him out 4 hours later, (approximately) I'd give him an opportunity, then I wouldn't worry about it. It's his choice. He'll learn. If you keep giving him longer and longer, he'll TAKE longer and longer.


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

I had not thought about that! Thank you


----------



## rocky14 (Dec 25, 2014)

Ari214 said:


> I'm seriously wondering... You always hear about how dogs love routine and all that. And we try to keep things the same for Kipper for the most part. On weekends it's a little different as we don't go to work, but M-F, things are always the same. Usually, things go according to plan but it seems like every month or so, Kipper will get in a "mood". Mood lately: he's not peeing first thing in the AM when my husband takes him out in the yard. Just flat out refuses. Also, when he takes him for his last pee before bed. BUT, he will pee at night in the yard if I go out there and ask him to do it! I don't do this in the AM b/c I'm still sleeping
> 
> So that's been going on all week and now this morning, he refused to poop. In the mornings before I leave to work I take him on a short 5-10 walk, he will sometimes poop then and if he doesn't, I put him back in the yard when we get back while I prepare his Kong toy and he will poop then. Today, he would not do it. He's done this before.
> 
> I know there's no way to know what's going on in his mind. I just feel torn between trying to make him go and just letting him hold it if that's what he wants. But I mean, what kind of weirdo just holds his pee and poop???? If he NEVER used the backyard I'd understand, but he does! I don't get why he will get into this cycles! Or is this all dogs and I just don't know because this is my first one?:frusty:


No you its not just you! Rocky has done this the last 2 mornings - he almost looks like he is refusing to poop. I can't understand as he goes most every morning like clock work. When I ask he to go poop he looks at me like I'm crazy! It was 24 hours the last 2 days before he would poop and that was with numerous walks and a wee wee pad.

He has done this before and it made me crazy but now I just say " he will poop when he has to poop!" Although it I have to admit it still drives me crazy!


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

rocky14 said:


> No you its not just you! Rocky has done this the last 2 mornings - he almost looks like he is refusing to poop. I can't understand as he goes most every morning like clock work. When I ask he to go poop he looks at me like I'm crazy! It was 24 hours the last 2 days before he would poop and that was with numerous walks and a wee wee pad.
> 
> He has done this before and it made me crazy but now I just say " he will poop when he has to poop!" Although it I have to admit it still drives me crazy!


Kipper is still doing it. He refuses to potty for my husband when he takes him out to the backyard. Fine with walks, though. Goes in backyard if I take him out. What the hell is going on???????? So frustrating!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Ari214 said:


> Kipper is still doing it. He refuses to potty for my husband when he takes him out to the backyard. Fine with walks, though. Goes in backyard if I take him out. What the hell is going on???????? So frustrating!


Dogs in general, and especially Havs are very sensitive to your energy. You might think you are acting exactly the same, but if you are irritated or frustrated or in a hurry etc...it freaks them out and you can forget it. They won't go. My sister-in-law and I talk about this a lot. All our Havs (we have 4 together) will do this.

So, when I can, I get my coffee and a book and go sit outside with my dogs and let them relax and go. Imagine if you had to go and someone followed you into the bathroom and kept saying, hurry up and go every few minutes. 

Also, they have memories like elephants. My husband has very little patience period and my dogs know this. So, they are always bit reserved around him. If he loses his temper once with them , they don't forget it for a long time.

You sound very frustrated. So, breathe deeply 10 times and relax your body and quiet your spirit and try to remain calm. Have a good plan B if they don't go in the time you alott.

My husband always thinks our dogs are purposefully toying with him, but not so. They are picking up on his very subtle energy ques and responding to him.


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Karen Collins said:


> Dogs in general, and especially Havs are very sensitive to your energy. You might think you are acting exactly the same, but if you are irritated or frustrated or in a hurry etc...it freaks them out and you can forget it. They won't go. My sister-in-law and I talk about this a lot. All our Havs (we have 4 together) will do this.
> 
> So, when I can, I get my coffee and a book and go sit outside with my dogs and let them relax and go. Imagine if you had to go and someone followed you into the bathroom and kept saying, hurry up and go every few minutes.
> 
> ...


I have thought of this. That he might pick up vibes and he thinks we are angry and that makes him clam up.

And I guess we can assume that this goes for most dogs, since Kipper is not a Havanese  We had a DNA test and he's a mix of the Havanese cousins, the Maltese and Bichon. But I liked this forum so much that I stayed!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, Hav or not, Kipper is a cutie!


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you!  I think so. A stubborn little cutie!


----------

